# nice surprise while sitting for coyote



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

yesterday evening while coyote hunting, I sat down at the base of a tree on a tractor path hoping I would pull a coyote out of the woods or maybe get one to come down the path towards me. I started with a rabbit in distress call for a while but had no luck. Before getting ready to move to another spot, I decided to try a fawn in distress call. After about 10 minutes of calling, I heard something in the snow. Coming right towards me out of the woods were 8 doe. They walked right in front of me and stopped in the middle of the path not more than 10' from me. They never knew I was even there thanks to the wind blowing right in my face. Coolest thing ever! Why doesn't that ever happen when I have a bow or gun in my hand?


----------

